# Any idea how much this is worth?



## crash-o-matic (Jun 6, 2006)

About this time last year, I was given a AMC "Flash" Bicycle by my elderly neighbor. This bike appears to be ALL stock, right down to the tires/tubes! Now, Its not in the best appearence, but it rides like a dream! Anyways, The only thing this bike is missing is a part of the left side pedal. Other than that missing, Anyone know about these bikes or how much they are worth?

(If it matters: There was a tag on the bottom of the bike, Which says it was registered back in 1964)


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jun 7, 2006)

pix would help out a whole bunch! keith


----------

